# Pantera Fans - A MUST!!!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to let you know there's a Dimebag Darrell tribute album on the cover of this months Metal Hammer magazine! 

Just to give you an idea of the bands covering some classic Pantera tracks - MachineHead, Zakk Wylde, Avenged Sevenfold, Five Finger Death Punch.............

Well worth to cost of the magazine alone, plus you get a Gamma Bomb album as well if you buy it from Tesco. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol i thought you meant ...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No no no, much cooler than that! haha


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Lol i thought you meant ...


I thought you ment this also, very disapointed.:doublesho

Steve.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Alex. I won't be back in the UK until Wednesday though (Curse You Christmas!!!!). Hopefully it'll still be in the shops; The line up looks stellar


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No worries mate, I know it's one of those bands that has some hardcore followers. 

If you have trouble getting a copy, give me a shout and I'm sure we can sort out something.


----------

